# EMU1212M, alsa?

## twodeko

i was wondering if anyone has ever gotten one of the Creative EMU 1212M pro-audio cards working in linux.

i know creative hasn't released a linux driver but since it is heavily based off of the emu10k1/2 chip with the additional E-DSP chip but it would be real nice if i could get this to work with some driver modifications or just maybe installing it :p

any tips/advice

twodeko # lspci | grep audio

0000:02:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

----------

## blueworm

See THIS

Cant wait this will mean awsome soundquality + hardware mixing!

----------

## 0kupa

Now playback/capture is suported: Official Alsa Wiki for Developers

You must download the latest alsa-firmware on portage, and alsa-tools:

```
# emerge alsa-firmware alsa-tools
```

If the latest alsa-firmware on portage is 1.0.13, u've to download from mercurial.

1- Download mercurial, it's on portage:

```
# emerge mercurial
```

2- Download on the folder alsa-firmware:

```
# hg clone http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-firmware alsa-firmware
```

3- Make & install to "/lib/firmware":

```
# cd alsa-firmware

# ./configure --prefix=/usr

# make && make install
```

4- Now you have the "emu" firmware con "/lib/firmware, and u've to edit our "/etc/make.conf":

```
...

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

ALSA_TOOLS="emu"

...
```

U need the latest (>=1.014) alsa-driver & alsa-headers on portage, but if u have problems, u can download "the latest" form mercurial:

1- Copy the latest files:

```
# hg clone http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver

# hg clone http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel
```

2- And install on "/kernel/alsa-driver":

```
# cd alsa-driver

# ./hgcompile --with-cards=emu10k1

# make install
```

More info or bugs: alsa-user mail archive

----------

## blueworm

Does hardware mixing work?

----------

## 0kupa

 *blueworm wrote:*   

> Does hardware mixing work?

 

Yes, I think, I can play more than one app at the same time.

Note: By default, playback frequency is 48.000Hz, to change it:

```
$ amixer set 'Clock Internal Rate' 44100
```

PD: Si tienes alguna duda más te la respondo en español.  :Wink: 

----------

## Bigfoot77

Greetings, i have a question about the 1212m card.  I finally got the thing to work (using the emu10k1-fpga driver as opposed to the emu10k1 driver actually) anyways, when I went to go play an mp3 that is 44100Hz, it played it a bit fast, however if i converted it to 48000Hz, it would be played at normal speed.  Am I correct in assuming this is because only the 44100Hz and 48000Hz rates are supported currently?

I just wanted to make sure so that I'm not screwing anything up right now, thanks.

----------

